# kvpnc and No network reachable error [solved]

## Fox-Pluto

Hi,

I'm trying to configure the kvpn software on my new laptop, it worked very well on my old one, but now I have a lot of trouble. Here the very verbose debug. I can't figure out where is the problem, it seems there is a problem with proc and then a trouble in a script!

```

debug: Connect try requested, profile: Mediaset-BT-New, type: Cisco

debug: Backup file of resolv.conf: /root/.kde/share/apps/kvpnc/resolv.conf.before.kvpnc_Mediaset-BT-New

debug: resolv.conf backup process started.

debug: vpnc: /usr/sbin/vpnc

info: Gateway hostname (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) resolved to "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx".

debug: vpnc version (major): "0"

debug: vpnc version (minor): "5"

debug: vpnc version (subminor): "1"

debug: Default interface: "wlan0".

error: unable to start proc (getting IP address from interface)!

debug: IP address of default interface: "".

debug: No IP for default interface found, using "127.0.0.1".

debug: Default route backup process started.

debug: VpncScript: /root/.kde/share/apps/kvpnc/vpnc-script.Mediaset-BT-New 

debug: Support for TUN/TAP found (compiled into kernel or kernel module already loaded).

debug: vpnconfig: IPSec gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

debug: vpnconfig: IPSec ID zzzzzzz

debug: vpnconfig: IPSec secret yyyyyyy

debug: vpnconfig: Xauth username xxxxxxxxxx

debug: vpnconfig: Xauth password: ******

debug: Using NAT-T mode "natt".

debug: Using UDP.

debug: Using userdefined UDP port "10000".

debug: Using userdefined PFS "server".

debug: Using userdefined IKE group "dh2".

debug: Using single DES.

debug: Using tunnel device type: TUN.

info: Trying to connect to server "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) with user "yyyyyy" and IPSec ID "xxxxxx"... 

debug: Setting DNS_UPDATE "Yes".

debug: vpnc arguments: /usr/sbin/vpnc --script /root/.kde/share/apps/kvpnc/vpnc-script.Mediaset-BT-New --debug 99 --pid-file /root/.kde/share/apps/kvpnc/vpnc-pid.Mediaset-BT-New.pid --natt-mode natt --udp-port 10000 --pfs server --dh dh2 --enable-1des --ifmode tun -

debug: "vpnc" started.

debug: [vpnc] WARNING! active debug level is >= 99, output includes username and password (hex encoded)

debug: [vpnc] WARNING! active debug level is >= 99, output includes username and password (hex encoded)

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] vpnc version 0.5.1

debug: [vpnc] hex_test: 00010203

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] S1 init_sockaddr

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] S2 make_socket

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] S3 setup_tunnel

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: Tunnel device: 

debug: line: using interface tun0 

debug: [vpnc] using interface tun0

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] S4 do_phase1

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] S4.1 create_nonce

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] i_cookie: aae5e0a0 f46c7313

debug: [vpnc] i_nonce:

debug: [vpnc] 1b1eafba fb07013c 9e0811fc f6e200dc d6c110e4

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] S4.2 dh setup

debug: [vpnc] 

....

.... a lot of stuff

.....

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: line: got ipsec lifeti/root/.kde/share/apps/kvpnc/vpnc-script.Mediaset-BT-New: line 96: tun0: command not found 

debug: [vpnc] got ipsec lifeti/root/.kde/share/apps/kvpnc/vpnc-script.Mediaset-BT-New: line 96: tun0: command not found

debug: [vpnc] /root/.kde/share/apps/kvpnc/vpnc-script.Mediaset-BT-New: line 152: add: command not found

debug: [vpnc] SIOCDELRT: No such device

error: No network reachable

debug: [vpnc] SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

debug: [vpnc] me attributes: 2147483 seconds

debug: [vpnc] IPSEC SA selected des-md5

debug: [vpnc] got ipsec lifetime attributes: 28800 seconds

debug: [vpnc] authing NULL package!

debug: [vpnc] size = 20, blksz = 8, padding = 4

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] sending: ========================>

debug: [vpnc] BEGIN_PARSE

debug: [vpnc] Recieved Packet Len: 52

debug: [vpnc] i_cookie: aae5e0a0 f46c7313

debug: [vpnc] r_cookie: 50b7020b 8f855f27

debug: [vpnc] payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

debug: [vpnc] isakmp_version: 10

debug: [vpnc] exchange_type: 20 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_IKE_QUICK)

debug: [vpnc] flags: 01

debug: [vpnc] message_id: 37c7ca37

debug: [vpnc] len: 00000034

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

debug: [vpnc] next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

debug: [vpnc] length: 0014

debug: [vpnc] ke.data: fc1a055b 763ac8e4 86710e35 d1316590

debug: [vpnc] DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

debug: [vpnc] PARSE_OK

debug: [vpnc] NAT-T mode, adding non-esp marker

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] S7.7 QM_packet3 sent - run script

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] S7.8 setup ipsec tunnel

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] generating 24 bytes keymat (cnt=2)

debug: [vpnc] generating 24 bytes keymat (cnt=2)

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] S7.9 main loop (receive and transmit ipsec packets)

debug: [vpnc] 

debug: [vpnc] rx.key_cry: 53f5c3e4 b0b1b77f

debug: [vpnc] rx.key_md: 913a2061 65f9dc17 3dabaf55 4f9d7497

debug: [vpnc] tx.key_cry: 0ee9bae8 1b9cdf7b

debug: [vpnc] tx.key_md: 0cdae314 d9713052 9c40bf55 4485e6b8

debug: [vpnc] remote -> local spi: 0x659e6ba

debug: [vpnc] local -> remote spi: 0x171fc8af

success: [vpnc] Connection established.

success: Successful connected to server: "213.255.35.52", user: "stefano" at Sat Jun 28 17:08:41 2008 [Cisco (free)]

```

the vpn connection is enstablished but the errors prevent me to work; no route added and no tun0 interfaces.

Could someone give me an help? Is a misconfiguration of someting? 

Thanks,

StefanoLast edited by Fox-Pluto on Mon Jun 30, 2008 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fox-Pluto

Founded!

The error was in the configuration, uder "helper programs" there was the version of the various software but not the absolute path to reach them. 

I wrote them: no more trouble   :Very Happy: 

Thanks,

Stefano

----------

